# Water bubbles under edges of silicone?



## elroach (Oct 26, 2007)

I noticed the other day when I took down my 75, to move it, that there were water bubbles under the silicone seams. What causes this and should I be worried?

Eric


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

If it's truly bubbles of water, yes, but may be air bubbles. if it's water, then it means the silicone is no longer adhering to the glass and that's cause for concern. If it's air bubble and the edge of the silicone is tight to the glass, then I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## elroach (Oct 26, 2007)

Well when I drained it I noticed it when we set it back up, before filling. Yea it is bubbles of water. You could pushed on them and slide to to edge and water would squirt out. Let me know what I should do as the aquarium is on brand new hard wood floors.

Thanks,

Eric


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

You'll need to reseal it. Google 'aquarium reseal' and you'll find some how-to's. You can also search this forum for plenty of threads discussing the resealing of aquariums.

It's basically going to require taking it down and stripping out all of the existing silicone and reapplying.


----------



## elroach (Oct 26, 2007)

I might just buy another 75 instead of resealing. Not really comfortable with my skills in it and time to do it. This sucks!!


----------



## elroach (Oct 26, 2007)

How big of a worry is this?


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

The fact that water has made it's way under the silicone seal tells me it's just a matter of time before it finds its way out the seam. Whether it would start as a slow drip and give you warning or you'd suddenly have 75 gallons of water on the floor, no one can say. To me, it'd be a big worry. I think you dodged a bullet by finding it before it found you.


----------



## como1103 (Feb 3, 2008)

I have never thought about resealing a tank until i bought a used 55G last week. It had a leak and I just resealed it this weekend. It really isn't as bad as you think it will be. its kinda hard to mess up if you read some good how-to articles. 
The hardest part for me was removing all the old silicone. that was a PITA.

I say go fir it, and don't waste money on a new tank.


----------



## elroach (Oct 26, 2007)

I've already bought one for 145. We just purchased new hardwood floor and would trust a new tank rather than my first try on resealing the tank. So I'll just sell the tank for someone else to seal up. Thanks guys glad I finally asked about them.


----------



## VT4Me (Mar 23, 2008)

For peace of mind there's no question you did the right thing.


----------



## elroach (Oct 26, 2007)

Yea well the bubbles are just under the edge I actually believe it was from scraping the glass when cleaning but got a great deal on a new tank with warranty so I might set it back up or sell it. Its on only in a few places that the silicone is not stuck to the glass but like I said, I think its from scraping. Let someone else enjoy the tank.


----------

